# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار >  ماليات قراردادهاي نرم افزاري

## als_1360

با سلام به دوستان 
مي خواستم بدونم براي اگر قراردادي داشته باشيم كه طي اين قرارداد
يك نرم افزاري رو براي يك موسسه دولتي (دانشگاه) نوشته با شيم 
مقدار ماليات و بيمه قرارداد چقدر مي شود .

----------


## accpascal

دوست من این سوالات ربطی به برنامه نویسی نداره ولی برای اطلاعاتت در هر قرارداد کارفرما موظف است قسط آخر قرارداد را تا وقتی پیمانکار مفاصا حساب بیمه را ارائه نداده است پرداخت نکند یعنی فروشنده نرم افزار باید حق بیمه خود را پرداخت نموده و مفاصا حساب آنرا ارائه دهد حال اگر پیمانکار شرکت باشد یا شخص شرایط فرق می کند
در مورد مالیات هم کارفرما در هر پرداخت 5 درصد بابت مالیات کسر می کند و موظف است فیش پرداخت آن را به پیمانکار ارائه دهد

----------


## mafazel

> دوست من این سوالات ربطی به برنامه نویسی نداره


سلام دوست عزیز *accpascal* با این نظر شما مخالفم این سوال دقیقا به برنامه نویسی مربوط میشه و جاش هم همینجاست. اصلا شما بگید امروزه چه کاری هست که به برنامه نویسی مربوط نباشه؟ عمومی ترین موردش موبایله که همه دارند و توش کلی برنامه نویسی هست. بقیه فرمایشاتتون کاملا درسته.
دوست عزیز als_1360 مالیات که 5% باشه رو کم می کنند و بقیه اش رو بهتون میدند.10% هم برای حسن انجام کار تا آخر نگه میدارند. برای اینکه کمتر دچار مشکلات بیمه بشید قراردادهای برنامه نویسی رو حتی الامکان بصورت فروش نرم افزار تنظیم کنید. فروش بیمه ندارد.

----------


## als_1360

ازتون ممنونم 
اين سوال شايد در ذهن خيلي ها بود
از مسئولين سايت هم تقاضا دارم قسمتي رو ايجاد كنند تا سوالات 
مربوط به قرارداد كه خيلي هم زياد هست اونجا پرسيده بشه 
منم چون جايي پيدا نكردم كه سوالم رو مطرح كنم مجبور شديم در اين قسمت اون رو مطرح كنم

----------


## accpascal

> سلام دوست عزیز *accpascal* با این نظر شما مخالفم این سوال دقیقا به برنامه نویسی مربوط میشه و جاش هم همینجاست. اصلا شما بگید امروزه چه کاری هست که به برنامه نویسی مربوط نباشه؟ عمومی ترین موردش موبایله که همه دارند و توش کلی برنامه نویسی هست. بقیه فرمایشاتتون کاملا درسته.
> .


فرمایش جنابعالی کاملا صحیح است که در این دنیا چیزی نیست که به برنامه نویسی ربط نداشته باشه ولی کاملتر اینه که همه چیز به همه چیز ربط داره
ولی وقتی سایتی تخصصی شد بنظر من بهتر است سوالات تخصصی در این سایت مطرح و پیگیری شود
سوال ایشان که البته بنده هم با کمال میل پاسخ آن را دادم سوال تخصصی حسابداری است و بجز موارد فوق که گفتم مسایل دیگری هم دارد که بعنوان مثال شما وقتی قرارداد پیمانکاری ببندی و یا فاکتور فروش داشته باشی نحوه محاسبات بیمه و مالیات آن متفاوت است و خیلی مسایل دیگر که جای بحث آن اینجا نیست در حقیقت سوال ایشان مشکل برنامه نویس است نه برنامه نویسی

----------

